# Nissan Maxima 2004 SE



## DesDmellow (Aug 5, 2014)

My 2004 Maxima, suddenly displayed the BRAKE and Battery sign on the dash board and after a little while it lost power completely and stalled. The battery is only about 2 months old. I got it towed to a service center and they
diagnosed it as a faulty Alternator. I got the Alternator and belt replaced by them, now the car doesn`t start like before. I either have to step on the gas pedal while turning the ignition key or wait about 30 seconds after putting in the ignition key and then turning the key for the car to start. I also noticed that the car idle is kind of rough.

The mechanic told me to keep driving around and the problem will disappear in a few days!!! which I find very hard to believe

Any ideas, suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It sounds like the idle air volume needs to be relearned. It can be done without a scan tool, but it's much easier to do with one.


----------



## DesDmellow (Aug 5, 2014)

You are amazing!!! I took my car to a Nissan Dealership and thats exactly what they did to fix the problem. I appreciate your help.


----------

